# Predator Movie



## Elixxur (Jul 13, 2008)

So I was watching the Predator today and in the movie one of the actors stabs a scorpion and takes it off the other guys back; he then steps on it -_- It looked like a Deathstalker. Now as a fellow Deathstalker owner this scene made me sad, the real question is however, if they really killed it in the movie. What does everyone think? It looked pretty realistic.


----------



## tabor (Jul 13, 2008)

Most movies have to comply with a "no animals were harmed during the filming of this". Don't know if that only applies to dogs and cat, cute stuff. Someone phone PETA immediately, a scorpion may have died in a 23 year old movie.


----------



## Elixxur (Jul 13, 2008)

Hahaha I only ask because it was pretty realistic. I hear a lot of movie studios don't comply with regulations when it comes to scorpions. Many were killed during the Scorpion King movie. It's pretty sad.


----------



## Deathla (Jul 13, 2008)

most likely yes because there are currently no laws in the United States protecting invertebrates from abuse or death.


----------



## Warren Bautista (Jul 14, 2008)

It would be funny if one of the actors got stung and died.  
I dont think Arnold Schwarzenegger will say "I'll be back" after that. I was was also watching Predator on Spike TV.
I wpnder if the actors in any movie with scorpions know they are handling the most dangerous scorpion on Earth?


----------



## MooSmoo (Jul 14, 2008)

I imagine it was killed... I dont think there is really anything protecting bugs in films? I guess there are only laws that protect animals with fur that would upset people a lot more because they show more "emotion" and stuff.

I bet the scorpion was not happy when he read his script.

Just think of all those cool bugs that died in King Kong...


----------



## K3jser (Jul 14, 2008)

Guys this is a pretty stupid conversation.. do you really belive that a producer whould risk the lifes of a actor by putting a Deathstalker on they shoulders. and afterwards kill it? that makes no sense..


----------



## Michiel (Jul 14, 2008)

Watch carefully, it is a Hadrurus species, most probably H.arizonensis. Indeed, don't be silly guys, why pay actors a large salary and then put a deathstalker on their back?


----------



## RichardMorris (Jul 14, 2008)

I would bet they clipped the stinger first anyway.


----------



## tabor (Jul 14, 2008)

I bet no one cares because it's a stupid scorpion that doesn't have "feelings".


----------



## Malcara (Jul 14, 2008)

I have all the alien and predator movies on dvd, complete with commentary, behind the scenes footage, and deleted scenes. The directors and producers in these movies state that no animals were harmed, maimed, or killed during the filming of these movies. Remember though according to law even though an animal isn't supposed to be harmed people come first. So they probably didn't use a highly dangerous animal. If they did, as hollywood most often does with venomous animals, their envenomation ability is removed. Snakes are more often than not defanged etc. Usually they will use a real animal until it comes time for the actor/actress to handle it or what-not, then they send in the fake/robotic/predead/devenomized animal. Furthermore for bigger budget movies the cast will even wear puncture proof clothing if they are in a scene with a dangerous animal. However, since this movie is from the 80's animal rights laws were either non existent or weakly enforced. So the cast came first. Like in jackass 2 the king cobra was defanged the scorp in predator probably had it's stinger removed/filed down or its vesicle was atered. Sadly though most people don't care about reptiles. anphibians, insects, and arachnids when it comes to movie making.


----------



## Michiel (Jul 15, 2008)

Malcara,

like I already pointed out, they didn't use a dangerous species


----------



## coffin pest (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah...this is kinda absurd.


----------



## tabor (Jul 15, 2008)

who would care anyways?

I eat deathstalkers for breakfast every morning, it's the breakfast of champions


----------



## talljosh003 (Jul 17, 2008)

tabor said:


> who would care anyways?
> 
> I eat deathstalkers for breakfast every morning, it's the breakfast of champions


pair that with some orange juice or a protein shake and were in business:3:


----------



## reverendsterlin (Jul 17, 2008)

I would doubt they killed it. The way films are set up they don't buy animals they rent from specific folks. Guilds and Unions are picky, and they would view it as if 'we let them buy scorpions the next thing will be them wanting to buy their own dogs'. So be it dogs, cats, snakes, rats, spiders, scorps or anything else someone is specifically allowed under contract to provide the animal. I figure a mold is easy, what if that scene had to be re-shot 20 times (angle, speed, timing, reaction, ect.).
Rev


----------



## Tiago (Jul 23, 2022)

Warren Bautista said:


> It would be funny if one of the actors got stung and died.
> I dont think Arnold Schwarzenegger will say "I'll be back" after that. I was was also watching Predator on Spike TV.
> I wpnder if the actors in any movie with scorpions know they are handling the most dangerous scorpion on Earth?


You think a human being dying would be fun? You need help, you know what would really be funny? You being in a life or death situation due to a spider bite and the ambulance and paramedics came to check if the spider was ok and left you there to suffer, now that would be funny


----------



## HooahArmy (Jul 23, 2022)

That scorpion was probably the saddest death in the film I noticed when I was a kid. My family hunts, so even as a little nipper, I didn't think there was anything wrong with the Predator hunting the humans. Humans take out deer, fish, and fowl on a daily basis. A human gets killed by another hunter and suddenly, it isn't okay? 
I know political-correctness enthusiasts still to this day who complain about a movie about an alien hunting our species. They've never said squat about the scorpion or the boar that was 'taken out' in one of the scenes.


----------

